# Getting Rid of Snails



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi FishForums,
I am having some issues in my freshwater tank with snails. I think they "rode" in on some of my live plants that I bought, and I am not sure how to get rid of them. Today while I was doing a water change, along the inside edge of the corner of my tank, there was a string of clear goo with brown spots in it. I took some of it and looked at it under a microscope. I'm pretty sure it's baby snails in an eggsack of some sort. How can I kill the existing (noticible-to-the-naked-eye) ones and prevent more eggs and others from hatching? thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Buy some clown loaches and take out the egg sacks. Commercial products are available to eradicate them, but they work by poisoning the snail, which can also be harmful or stressful to your fish. Also copper kill them, so if you take the other fish out you can drop a few pennies in, or so I hear.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

considering the only tank the OP has listed is a mere 20g, id say CL are out of the question. 

if you dont want to use chemical or salt treatment on your whole tank, you can always try the lettuce method.
weigh down a piece of lettuce in your tank overnight, in the morning, remove the lettuce. it should have a bunch of snails feeding on it. you can continue this until your snails are gone


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, thanks for the responses. I had thought about Had-a-Snail, but it may hurt the fish. I guess I'll just try the lettuce method and try to kill them faster than they can be born and slowly overtake them.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

IMO buying another animal may help, but you should only do it, if it was planned into the stocking. Unfortunately Clowns grow big (their my favorite fish but I've yet to own one due to my tank size) The lettuce trick is the best way but when I got the snail problem I just scooped them up, crushed them on the glass with a Flathead screwdriver and fed the to the fish.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

that's swhat I'll do. I've heard cories like crushed snails.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

There is a product called "Aquari-Sol", which you apply to your tank weekly to prevent ick and other parasites. It has the useful side-effect of killing off snails (except for a couple of resistant strains that are out there). You wouldn't want to use it if you have ghost shrimp or anything like that, though.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

there is no need to regularly add any chemical to your tank (with the exception of water conditioner if you fill from the tap)


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Momo said:


> How can I kill the existing (noticible-to-the-naked-eye) ones and prevent more eggs and others from hatching? thanks!


Mm: Loaches are the solution but your tank is too small for them.

If you have visible egg sacks you have a serious infestation and manual eradication or traps will yield little joy.

The long term solution is to decrease your feeding.

TR


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Some fish are natural predators as well as loaches. Since i put my angel into the tank with my horse faced loach I have had a sad shortage of snails to the point that I am now importing snails from another tank. that angel is always picking off the egg sacks and small snails. however i do not recommend getting an angel fish unless you have a big tank and are prepared for it to intimidate your other fish.
Mine is a nasty bugger.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

aspects said:


> there is no need to regularly add any chemical to your tank (with the exception of water conditioner if you fill from the tap)


For that matter, there is no need to eliminate snails either. I was just offering a viable solution that is not harmful to the fish. Anyway, once the snails were eradicated, you wouldn't have to keep using the stuff if you have some religious objection to using over-the-counter chemical treatments in your aquarium.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

aquarisol melts some plants


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmm.. When they melt, do they turn the water green..?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh, no just leaves and bits everywhere when they melt + possible ammonia spike with the decay if you don't clean regularly, and have adequate filtration. My java ferns didn't like aquarisol.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I suggest buying Assassin snails. They aren't available in many of the chain pet store, but you can find them if you ask around on some local forums and high quality fish stores. Basically they are a snail that eat the annoying pond snails and ramhorns. They only grow about an inch long, and don't harm other fish. They definately prefer snails, but will eat detritus like other snails if live food isn't around. The best part... they sexually reproduce, so if you do find a cluster of eggs, you can remove and be done. From my reading they eat about 1 snail per day, so if you don't care about the amount of time it takes, only buy one snail, and never have to worry about snails of any variety again.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Smash them up, then feed them to your cory cats!

Assassin snail, that is a very good plan Sea-Agg.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cam said:


> Assassin snail, that is a very good plan Sea-Agg.



I love mine. Not sure how people live without them.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

bag some up and end em my way.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

and in theory, if i got an assassin snail, unless it was pregnant, i would only have that one, correct?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Snails lay eggs, they dont get pregnant.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

aside from semantics, you're right. The snails you have currently asexually reproduce. So if even 1 makes it into your tank, it can potentially make a hundred babies before you even notice it. (snail babies are really small) 
Assassin snails do not do this, and like us, require a male and female to reproduce. Some snails can change sex, but these cant. So unless the snail is carrying eggs when you buy it, you will only get one.

I like when mine reproduce. They are very pretty (black and white swirled), and sell well. I can sell them on the local forums for $2 a piece or a dozen for $5, and people always buy them for the exact same reason you are. Of course if you don't want to deal with that you can just get one.  Expect anywhere from 2-10 dollars for one. Of course I think it's totally worth it for never dealing with snails again.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

again....bag some up and send them too me.


----------



## lennyboy222 (Jan 14, 2010)

A simple method I used is by putting lettuce in a container and place it in the fish tank. The following day, you would see snails eating the lettuce. Throw the container out and repeat. You can control the population of snail by doing this. 

Leonard

My brine shrimp egg store
www.brineshrimpegg.com


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i do believe that there are species of livebearing snails..just can't remember the names.
i bought some assassin snails awhile back ; but i forgot which tank i put them in..and without thinking ; i overdosed a couple of tanks with Aquarisol last week..


----------



## hunterlauren93 (Apr 22, 2010)

if they are the small small snails smaller than a dime, are you willing to sell and ship them?


----------



## hunterlauren93 (Apr 22, 2010)

if anyone has snails that they dont want the tiny ones smaller than a dime contact me!! i need snails. My turtle eats them, and the pet stores around here wont carry them. he eats goldfish too so its not like hes starving, but i want to have a variety of food for him. he loves the little trumpet snails. my Email is [email protected]


----------



## hunterlauren93 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am looking for the snails you are talking about! i wil pay if you are willing to ship!


----------

